# Can hedgehogs travel?



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

I was wondering about this. Can hedgehogs travel? I wanted to bring her on a holiday with me but after lots of thinking I decided not to. I thought that maybe it could cause her to have a panic attack. I didn’t want this. Could anyone give me advice on whever I should take her?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I'd say it depends on where your going, how long for and if you can take a cage and all the heat and stuff with you.

If going abroad then its a huge no.
But if going a couple hours away, and your not going to long, and you have no one else who can go and look after the hedgehog, as long as you can provide heat for the journey there and back, a large cage or make shift cage, and heat for the cage as well all bits you normally need then I cant see it being a huge problem, just have familiar things and things smelling of you in the cage. It should be fine. And dont break its usual routine.

Although some people will say its a no either way.


----------



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you for replying. Whenever I don’t have a hedgiesitter, I’ll bring her things with her. I don’t think I’ll be taking her abroad anyway. Thanks a


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It really depends on the hedgehog. Some become very stressed by being moved and stop eating etc and other seem to take it in stride.


----------



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes. I do remember the ride home from the breeders place when she was younger it was a 30 minute drive. She didn’t seem too bothered but I don’t think it’s somthing she’d like time and time again. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

If you're going out of state, make sure they're legal. I have family in Ga where they are illegal to own and have to leave them home. (Not that I would take them on a plane trip over 6 states anyway but still.)


----------



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes I have heard about them being ilegal. I don’t want to bring her on a plane because it would be stressful for both of us. But thanks anyway.


----------

